# Gallery Folders on Fa?



## FoxyLox (Sep 3, 2010)

(I just realized, I posted this thread one folder away from the right one. I'm sorry)

I can't stand not being able to have folders of my Work on FA. I have different types of work, and I would like them to appeal to several types of people in a neat fashion, such as Multi Gallery Folders, Like a lot of sites have. I know the Admins are trying their best to keep this site good and going, but could we perhaps have this? I don't want to sound like a whiny spoiled child at all. And I know we have 2 places to put them, but I have more subjects of work than two places. 

Current Art
Old Art
half Done art
Favorite of my art
Uncompleted Work.

You get what I mean, and other ideas like for some artist 

Clean Art
Mature Art
Adult Art
Black and White art
Line Art

yadda yadda yadda. Many folders help make things easier and people more aware of someone elses skills, which makes everyone get a long a littler better. I once watched someone for a long time, I enjoyed their art, but when I seen they were an Adult fur, drawing themselves 'Doing' random made up Baby Furs, I really wished I didn't support them before (No offense, I just...have things about that). Well you understand what I mean. And I hope this is the right place for this. I don't want to go on and on, but I'm just trying to suggest ideas that could, better a lot of us { :


----------



## Smelge (Sep 3, 2010)

It's something that they say they are working on.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 3, 2010)

It should come in with the new layout.


----------



## Ruffus (Sep 3, 2010)

Two times in one day I will be referencing the FA twitter feed.

Gallery folder will be coming very soon.


----------



## TakeWalker (Sep 4, 2010)

You "can't stand" it? Really? Wow.

I'm not sure I could stand having folders. :B I wouldn't know what to do with them.


----------



## Nall (Sep 4, 2010)

TakeWalker said:


> You "can't stand" it? Really? Wow.
> 
> I'm not sure I could stand having folders. :B I wouldn't know what to do with them.


I think it's optional anyways. You could create folders or not, as is your preference.

Some ideas of what you can do with folders: comics go in this folder (which, in turn, has a folder for each sperate comic), sketches in that, commissions in the other one, WIPs go in a fourth folder, random doodles in a fifth, etc etc.


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 4, 2010)

I'd really like folders too but that probably is a ways off. =/


----------



## TheGodComplex (Sep 4, 2010)

Agreed. Lets worry about getting the registration up first, m`kay?


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't think it should be like.. "mature, lines, unfinished, adult, etc"
I think we should be able to +Folder and rename it.... alongside a normal gallery


----------



## Nall (Sep 11, 2010)

Clayton said:


> I don't think it should be like.. "mature, lines, unfinished, adult, etc"
> I think we should be able to +Folder and rename it.... alongside a normal gallery


I'm pretty sure you're going to be able to create your own custom folder names. It would be kinda pointless if you couldn't.


----------



## Willow (Sep 11, 2010)

This is actually one of the ideas I can agree with, but why have a specific name for the folders?

You can make and label folders as you need them on deviantART so if you don't want folders, the only one you'll technically have is the one that has all of your submissions in it.


----------

